
US signals military escalation in Iraq and Syria - cryoshon
https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2015/10/26/iraq-o26.html
======
cryoshon
FTA: "The operation and the death of Wheeler shattered the repeated claims of
President Barack Obama that the current US intervention in Iraq would not
involve direct American combat actions. But Carter, far from presenting the
Kirkuk incident as an aberration, unconditionally defended the operation and
seized on it as an opportunity to assert the intention of the US military to
intensify its operations in Iraq.

“There will be more raids,” Carter said at Friday’s Pentagon press conference.
Confirming reports that he had personally authorized the raid, he added that
American forces “will be in harm’s way, there’s no question about it.” He
further declared that the US was “committed to enhancing the support we
provide” to anti-ISIS forces in Iraq."

The US has been engaged in armed conflict or outright war for my entire life.
War is normal. The death of our soldiers and the death of uninvolved
foreigners is normal. The sycophantic jingoes of the war press are normal. The
stuffy bureaucratic announcements of more war in the future are normal. The
resigned rescinding of promises to withdraw are normal.

I hope that by the time I die, this endless war will have ended.

